# Dell IN2030M at Rs. 5274.00 @letsbuy.com



## banskt (Oct 18, 2011)

There are Diwali offers galore at every shopping site. However, I wanted to buy a decent 20" screen for my home and found this nice deal - on one of the best 20" LED available in the market. The market price of this monitor is approximately Rs. 6500.

This post is to inform others who are planning to buy 20" LED monitors.

The list price is Rs. 5859.00 - link
I used the coupon AMEXLB to avail 10% discount and bought it at Rs. 5274.00

I will post pics when it arrives. (And will also let you know if something bad happens. Fingers crossed.)


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 18, 2011)

What are the coupns and how you get it......


----------



## banskt (Oct 18, 2011)

Discount Coupons are given out as promotions of the online shops. When you checkout for payment, there is an option for using coupons. If you use a valid coupon, your net payable gets reduced (or other offers, as applicable).

I get the coupons by keeping the eyes open and googling. Just like, here you got the coupon 'AMEXLB' for letsbuy.com. This coupon gives you a discount of 10% upto a max of Rs. 750(I am not too sure of the upper cap). This coupon was originally intended for American Express cardholders.

And, of course, Google is your best friend.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 19, 2011)

Its upto 1000/- not750/-


----------

